
What is the best way to manage database/table changes across multiple developers? - ACSparks

======
ACSparks
We use Subversion, so each developer has a local copy of the code on their
machine. They also each have a copy of the database and table structure. What
is the best way to manage changes in the database/table structure so that each
developer is using the latest db version?

